# Me myself and us



## Babygurl8588 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm Mandi..Never really posted on a forum before so I'm a little.nervous but there's some things I feel I need to talk about so here I am.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there!!

If you have things you feel you need to talk about, you have come to the right place. 

Go to the General Relationship Discussion forum and start a thread there. I’m sure that the other members here will be more than glad to talk with you.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Mandi if that's your real name you might want to edit your post to change it, especially if you're nervous because you won't be as anonymous if we all know your first name and you never know if someone who knows you in real life is on here, there's like thousands of people who read this forum.


----------

